# Toll Roads



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't yet driven in Mx, but I will my next trip down in Aug. I was wondering what is the best combination of change and or pesos to carry so I hve the correct amount for the tolls.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

ronb172 said:


> I haven't yet driven in Mx, but I will my next trip down in Aug. I was wondering what is the best combination of change and or pesos to carry so I hve the correct amount for the tolls.


toll road 85 between Laredo and Monterrey is 186 pesos. I dont know anything past there.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

ronb172 said:


> I haven't yet driven in Mx, but I will my next trip down in Aug. I was wondering what is the best combination of change and or pesos to carry so I hve the correct amount for the tolls.


Most if not all toll booths will only take pesos, not dollars. All of the toll booths will give you change, there are no exact change only lanes, although there are sometimes electronic tag lanes which you won't be using. They make change quickly and you get a printed receipt so there really is no big advantage to having exact change ready. I'll use coins if I have a bunch and want to get rid of some but I don't really worry about it if all I have is a $500 peso note.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gives me an idea on how much to expect to pay. And I wasn't sure if getting change back would be a problem. Thanks guys


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ronb172 said:


> Gives me an idea on how much to expect to pay. And I wasn't sure if getting change back would be a problem. Thanks guys


Depends on the road, where you're going and how far.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

A long haul. Laredo Tx to Merida


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ronb172 said:


> A long haul. Laredo Tx to Merida


Seems to be 1,643 pesos Try this address to play your trip. It's in spanish.
Rutas Punto a Punto


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's a cool site. Thanks


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i usually google / mexico traza tu ruta and input the states and destination for kilometers and toll amounts.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Change is a problem in Mexico so I keep handing the guys 500 peso bills just to get smaller bills and change. One day you think you must be carrying a kilo of change and then 2 days later you don´t have 2 pesos to rub together.


----------



## EricRayMoss (May 19, 2011)

*Expensive but safer*

I just drove from Puerto Vallarta to Mexico City a week ago and it was nearly 1000 pesos in tolls, but it cut hours off the drive and was much safer than the other roads I could have taken.


----------

